# Slingshot Of The Month - Apr 2012 - Voting



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of the Month - APR 2012*​
*Who made the best slingshot ?*

Tex Shooter : 'Bazooka Star'129.45%Bob Fionda : 'Roots'1713.39%Sling Jim : 'Hammer Hunter'1713.39%Wombat : 'Blackwood Split Frame Recurve'97.09%Torsten : 'Ebony and Masur Birch'4132.28%Alfshooter : 'Avatar Scorpion'107.87%Imperial : 'Hammer Grip'43.15%Bob Fionda : 'Troll'75.51%Akmslingshots : 'Hawthorne Laminate Hybrid'107.87%


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Voting has begun on what you believe is the best slingshot of the month for APR 2012, based on submissions in MAR 2012 !!!

Check out the nominations HERE

*DO NOT CLICK VIEW RESULTS (NULL VOTE) - you will forfeit your vote!*


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Voted. Good luck to all nominationed participants!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Great to see some new names in the list this month alongside some of the regulars!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hrawk said:


> Great to see some new names in the list this month alongside some of the regulars!


Indeed!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good luck all!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just voted!


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

...Been away for a while, I'm amazed about how much the quality of the catties presented has evolved.
Thumbs up and good luck to all!


----------



## falcon250six (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks for the email loved all the entrants.... but you can only vote for one....so i did....


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

good luck everyone


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great catapults, good luck all!


----------



## Bobdillman (Feb 28, 2012)

it would have been nice to have pictures of them before we vote on this page . it would make it much easier to vote , and I cant find most of them in the gallery . so no voting for me today ....sorry


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

@Bobdillman

Check out the nominations....
Hrawk has provided the link with the nominations on the top link.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_I voted for roots because it is so different! -- Tex_


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

The "Troll" is my favorite.
Simply a great looking natural, the grain is absolutely beautiful!
Fantastic work as always, Bob!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

torsten said:


> The "Troll" is my favorite.
> Simply a great looking natural, the grain is absolutely beautiful!
> Fantastic work as always, Bob!
> 
> ...


Voted for the Troll too, the grain is stunning.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

The Torsten's Ebony and Masur Birch got my vote. Great slingshot as usual and, if you Torsten permit, it makes me think of Matrix. All are good of course and all are winners. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Hisownself (Feb 11, 2012)

All very nice slingshots!!! Tough to choose just one.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Bobdillman said:


> it would have been nice to have pictures of them before we vote on this page . it would make it much easier to vote , and I cant find most of them in the gallery . so no voting for me today ....sorry


Hi Bob.

If you check my first post in this thread there is a link to the nominations showing a large picture of each slingshot as well as a link to the original posting with more pics and further info on each one.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

YAY! 100 votes ?

Now where are the other 200 registered members who were on today ???


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Heh. They probably clicked Null vote.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> _I voted for roots because it is so different! -- Tex_


me too Tex it kinda jumps out at ya!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Tough call this month, but I had to go with Torsten this time, because I love the shape and mechanics of his forks, and that combination of ebony and lighter materials is such a holy terror to work with (been there, done that) but it absolutely elevates that from a tool to a work of art (that you can kill stuff with).


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I vote for Bazooka becouse long time had no such impression on me - I must have!

ps. and I have


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I think they all are winners, but I did pick one, best wishes to all entries!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

Thank you very much, it is an honor to be nominated.

Greetings ..... Alf


----------



## Dall88 (Feb 18, 2012)

Was a difficult choice there & some real beauty's to choose from but slingJims hammer hunter won out for me in the end Great entries Good luck to All


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Slingjims Hammer Hunter for me to ????


----------

